# K-7500



## JGrif (Jan 19, 2010)

I recently invested in some new equipment for our company. One of the items being the K-7500 machine. I decided to go with the 5/8" inner core cables after speaking with the local rep and describing the tpe of main lines we typically see in our neck of the woods (mostly 3" to 4" cast iron/abs and some 4" orangeburg). Since I have had the machine we have had two cables bind up in the drum to where they are so bent that the cable is ruined. I am thinking that going with the 5/8" cables was a mistake. I realize that with new equipment there is a learning curve, but this is ridiculous. I listen to the sound of the motor and the feel of the cable like I always have in the past with our old drum machines. I could use some input please. Are rigid cables crap or am I missing something?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Is it your 1st machine with autofeed?


----------



## JGrif (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes. I wanted the auto feed to save my back and make things easier as far as going down and pulling back out.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

JGrif said:


> Yes. I wanted the auto feed to save my back and make things easier as far as going down and pulling back out.


Hand-feed the cable in and only use the auto-feed on the way out and you will be much happier. I like to read the cable by hand-feeding the cable in which also gives you better control.

Mark


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Try and ease up on the autofeed tension when going in, u can't just hit forward and wait for the water to drain, it takes awhile to get some feeling for it, back it up every so often throw it in neutral every so often, don't let the cable start to get to much slack, when ur going in pull the cable back by hand once in a while to make sure ur cable is free, it takes time but you'll get the hang of it, I remember my 1st powerful machine with autofeed, i French braided my brand new 3/4 cable 6ft, good luck


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I learned that having the right tension set on the auto feed is the key to properly using it. This is how I set the tension, I hand feed the cable into the pipe just to get it started. Once the cutter is safely in the pipe, I put the lever in the forward position, then start tightening down tensioner knob slowly till the cable just starts feeding out, then tighten it about another quarter turn.

Now the cable will feed in freely while there is no obstruction, once you hit a turn or obstruction the cable will not feed if the tension is set properly. It does take some learning to use an auto feed but once you get it down you will never go back to not using one.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> Hand-feed the cable in and only use the auto-feed on the way out and you will be much happier. I like to read the cable by hand-feeding the cable in which also gives you better control.
> 
> Mark


Just like Mark said. Get your hands on the cable and learn the feel of your cable.
IMHO your cable is undersized you should be running 11/16 not 5/8.
The 11/16 will give you the little extra flex the 3/4 cable can't


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> Just like Mark said. Get your hands on the cable and learn the feel of your cable.
> IMHO your cable is undersized you should be running 11/16 not 5/8.
> The 11/16 will give you the little extra flex the 3/4 cable can't




Maybe the 5/8" cable is too small for that machine ??? I run .55 cable (Spartan 300) with no problems. You just have to be smart and know what your cable is doing at all times.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

No one guessed..is the cable in backwards?! That will wreck em fast! A little tension and BOOM it twists up in the drum.


----------



## JGrif (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you to those that responded. I appreciate the helpful information. I am curious, what are your opinions of the rigid cable? Is there better cable to use with this machine?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

JGrif said:


> Thank you to those that responded. I appreciate the helpful information. I am curious, what are your opinions of the rigid cable? Is there better cable to use with this machine?


Hear there has been issues with rigid cables from a good amount of people.
Redwood on here runs the 7500 with 11/16 cable.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Hear there has been issues with rigid cables from a good amount of people.
> Redwood on here runs the 7500 with 11/16 cable.


Yea and they aren't Ridgid cables either... :laughing:


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

I've run 11/16" and use 3/4" reg and 3/4" inner core Rigid and have have no problems.
I do normally go with Spartans or Mytana as they are local.
I worked with a guy some years ago who put the cable into a new machine
correct but failed to notice the machine was running in reverse as the switch was wired backwards.Wrecked *only* 2 new cables before he caught on what was happening!
We have 2 plumbers that use a Spartan 300 w/ 5/8" Mytana cables in them and have done plenty of mains....
Definitely not my first choice to do a root bound main line.


----------

